# ***New Years Day give away***



## sharpeblades

Ime going to give one of my 4in. bird & trout knives with red spacers and double died box elder burl handles It will come with one of my hand tooled sheaths. ----Just post your name on here Good luck and HAPPY Holidays 
Drawing will be Jan. 1st.

***These are pictures of it before i get started on it***


----------



## Shug

Thank you sir for the opportunity, Please enter me in the drawing


----------



## Jim Ammons

I want one!


----------



## Arrowhead95

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## donblfihu

Thank you Ill try


----------



## biker13

Please enter my name.Thanks again for the generosity.


----------



## tiger1996

Me!


----------



## Sharpshooter

Please put me in. Very generous of you. Thanks!!!


----------



## Keebs

Add me too!!!!!!!!  Thanks, sharpeblades!


----------



## fredw

I love the one I have.....and would welcome another.

Please include me.


----------



## injun joe

Same for me.


----------



## kayaker

count me in.


----------



## Bigtimber

WOW...count me in..Thanks for the chance Sir.


----------



## nkbigdog

Fine gesture Sir thanks, I would be honored Merry Christmas to all:cow:


----------



## Sugar Plum

Your generosity is amazing, sir! Please add my name to the hat. Thank you.


----------



## frdstang90

I would be honored for the opportunity.  Merry CHRISTmas and Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Superposed

*Very Generous*

Please throw my name in the hat as well, and have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Drowntaff

Add me please!


----------



## Papa Steve

Thanks!


----------



## the r.o.c.

the r.o.c. aka rodney


----------



## SGaither

Please add my name in this contest. 

Thank You


----------



## germag

Thanks, RT! Please toss my name in the hat....


----------



## treeknot

add me to


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone

enter me please!


----------



## Hal

Add my name. Very generous of you and Merry Christmas!


----------



## jkk6028

please enter me....thanks


----------



## DvilleDawn

Thanks for the opportunity I would absolutely love to be put in for this drawing. 
You do some amazing work!


----------



## JustUs4All

Oh, yes.  Me too, and thank you for the opportunity.  

Merry Christmas!


----------



## RNC

Would love to enter ! ;]

 Thanks for your good spirit of giving  ,I am sure the Lord will bless


----------



## Les Miles

Throw my name into the hat please!


----------



## BBS

*new years eve give away*

Please enter me! Thanks


----------



## RedlandCreekGreg

Could you please enter ole RedlandCreekGreg in the drawing? Merry Christmas !

Greg


----------



## ridgestalker

Man you are a great feller.Enter me also thanks


----------



## fulldraw74

Thanks for the opportunity.....


----------



## FF-Emt Diver

Please put me in as well and thank you for your kindness!


----------



## deerehauler

Thanks for the chance!!


----------



## Longstreet1

Please add me, Thanks


----------



## jwb72

Add me, too please. Thanks for giving us chances like this!


----------



## Slingblade

Add me to the list of hopefuls and Thank You for the chance!


----------



## rockdawg

What a great offer!  Please enter my name. Thanks.


----------



## longbowdave1

Plaese put my name in the hat. You make some awsome knives!


----------



## jww

Add me to the list please! Thanks!


----------



## seeker

I know it will be a great one.  Please include my name.


----------



## lightningstrike13

Thank you please put me on Mr. Tabor


----------



## Buster

I would like a shot as well--thanks


----------



## SELFBOW

add me...


----------



## Georgiadawgs78

I would love a chance at a piece of your fine craftsmanship, mighty fine thing you are doing!


----------



## Whiteeagle

Add me to the pot Mr. Tabor, fine thing you are doing! I have admired your work for a long while and sure appreciate a chance to get one.


----------



## claye75

add me please. wow


----------



## Jasper

Very kind offer. Count me in and thanks!


----------



## knifeman6785

I know it will be another beauty,please count me in!!!!
P.S. can you go ahead and engrave my name on it!!! Hahaha!!


----------



## snake bite

Put me in the hat!  Thanks sir for the chance!  Merry Christmas!


----------



## 12er

been wanting one  thanks for the chance


----------



## sjbl62

Please add me, that is an awesome piece of art.


----------



## tv_racin_fan

Add my name please sir.


----------



## brandonsc

please add my name to the pot thank you


----------



## Bram

Add me please sir...thanks

Gerry


----------



## Razor Blade

I  thank you for the opportunity sir. A very nice gesture. Scott


----------



## BradMyers

Awesome and thanks for the chance again. Merry Christmas & Happy New Year.


----------



## shotgun

add me to the list too.
Thanks


----------



## BowChilling

Count me in! Very kind of you!


----------



## btt202

Add me please Thank you


----------



## Badgirl101

Please add me, thanks!


----------



## steve campbell

Thanks for the chance Raliegh, Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## jack butler

enter me thanks


----------



## woco hunter

Add me too please and thanks


----------



## 35 Whelen

Thanks for the generous offer!  Please put my name in the hat.


----------



## BkBigkid

Merry Christmas to you and thanks for the chance, 
Please enter me.


----------



## Mossy78

Please throw my name in the hat also.
Thank you sir.


----------



## Superdutch

Wow.  Please include me in your drawing!  Thank you!


----------



## wvdawg

Good looking scales!  Gonna look great with the red liners.
Please count me in too Raleigh.  Thanks.


----------



## OcmulgeeOgre

Please add me and thanks, Raleigh.


----------



## butshot

Add me also, Thanks


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Can I play :santa:


----------



## Bossman

Please add my name


----------



## kenlr4

Thanks for the opportunity add my name


----------



## SASS249

Great offer, please count me in


----------



## marknga

Would be a great way to ring in the new year. Please add me, to the drawing


----------



## Sterlo58

Thanks for the opportunity Raleigh. Please add me to the list.


----------



## Muddyfoots

I'd like a shot, or Nic could just buy it for me..


----------



## NiteHunter

Add NiteHunter to this drawing as well. Thanks RT.


----------



## mike martinez

Add Mike Martinez


----------



## hunter63john

add me please!


----------



## fatboy84

Add me to the list please


----------



## Benji314

I would like to add my name to the drawing please


----------



## Matt A

Thanks for the opportunity. Please add me as well!


----------



## 22 HORNET

put me in I need a good knife.   thanks


----------



## hornhunter44

Add hornhunter44 please


----------



## Raf Salazar

thank you for the opportunity....add my name please


----------



## nevamiss270

Put my name in!  Thanks you very much!


----------



## DrewDennis

Add me to the list too!


----------



## boneboy96

OH WHY NOT.  Maybe # 3o will be the one.  Thanks Raleigh!   :santa:


----------



## Paymaster

Thanks for the chance. Very Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## K80Shooter

Very nice looking wood. Add my name please.


----------



## BowShooter

Please add my name. I dont own a knife that is going to look as nice as this!


----------



## Seth carter

add me too please


----------



## beretta

Me too please.


----------



## atwenterprise

Heck yeah!! Add me please. I would love to have a custom made knife. And my birthday is Jan 1. Maybe I'll get lucky?


----------



## one hogman

Please Put my Name in and Thanks Mr. Tabor for being generous.


----------



## Joker

I would like a shot, Thanks RT


----------



## turkey foot

Put me in.


----------



## williamt

Please include me also. Thank you very much


----------



## Stewcat

*put me in*

Sign me up RT!  I hope you and yours have a merry Christmas!


----------



## fishunt

*put me in*

Put me in and thanks


----------



## JBird227

Thanks!


----------



## 1shot1kill

Enter me as well sir!...And thank you!!


----------



## killNgrill

Count me in this'n too!


----------



## ccookou812

Definitely count me in


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

Put my hat in the ring  

AJ


----------



## mountain cat

Add my name in the hat please!
Thanks!
Merry Christmas!


----------



## jarrettdavis

Add my name please. Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Deepcreekdawg

Add me please.  Thanks Raleigh!!


----------



## Strych9

Throw my name in the hat!  Thank you!


----------



## walkinboss01

Put me in. Thanks-


----------



## GeorgiaTrout

Please enter me in your drawing.

Thanks!


----------



## huntindawg

Put me in please sir.


----------



## Warthawg

Add me too please


----------



## redbone1

Please add me to the list & Happy Holidays


----------



## krusty

Please add me to the list.  Thank you.


----------



## bhaynes

Please include me in the drawing.
Thanks!!


----------



## j_seph

Add me please, Thanks


----------



## DCM161

Please put my name in.
Thanks


----------



## K80

Would be an honor to wear it on my side and/or sit it on my mantle next to my RA Matt knife.

Add my name please.


----------



## Lightnrod

Add me to the list please, and thanks for doing this!


----------



## tony2001577

add me please !!!


----------



## donald-f

Pleas include me for the drawing. Thank you. Happy holidays


----------



## mdhall

I'd like in as well.


----------



## Buck Nasty

Thank you sir, may I have another.


----------



## TNGIRL

put me in Coach....errrr...I mean Raleigh!!!!:jump: I remember seeing that handle material when last we met!!!!pretty!!!!!


----------



## georgia_home

If you wouldn't mind including my name, it sure would be a great birthday gift! Thanks


----------



## Corey J

sign me up!! thanks!


----------



## YoungSouthernHunter

count me in


----------



## gobbler getter

very generous offer,thanks for the chance.
  Bob Purdy


----------



## 300rum

300rum


----------



## scottypp

Thanks, Mr. Tabor..please add me.


----------



## ridge hunter

add my name to the list and THANK YOU this is a very generous of you .


----------



## win3006

Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## Reed Creek Head Hunter

Awesome! Add me please!


----------



## erniesp

Add me Raleigh and thanks


----------



## frcarter

count me


----------



## rjcruiser

Please add my name to the list.

Thanks!


----------



## GADAWGS

I sure wish the stabilized woods were more affordable. Those handles should make that knife pop.


----------



## Underwatercolors

Please add my name to the drawing. Thanks!


----------



## grunt0331

Please add my name.  Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## fourwinds

add me please. Thanks


----------



## creekbender

Please add me . Wonderful work .


----------



## mudracing101

Wow, throw my name in to please .


----------



## wooddog

Please put me in , thank you. Anthony


----------



## Randy

I did not put in for the other Christmas tool give away because I already have that great tool.  But I don't have a bird knife.  I'm in.


----------



## Lukikus2

Please put me in kind sir. Thankyou.


----------



## jason bales

put me in also


----------



## JagMP24

Cant wait to see the finished product! 
PLease count me in. Merry Christmas


----------



## Yelpu1

Thanks for the opportunity!

Yelpu1


----------



## Dawg Tired

Please Add me, Thank you!


----------



## gacowboy

Please include me too!
Thanks and 
Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## guitarman64

enter me


----------



## GMC Highrider

Please enter me.


----------



## pighunter

Thank you for the opportunity Sir and Marry XMAS.
Thomas


----------



## GMORE

Please put my name in the hat.  Thanks for the offer!


----------



## grizzley30814

*Chance*

Thanks please enter my name


----------



## blues brother

Please add me to the list!
thanks!


----------



## jman9977

Throw my name in the hat please. And thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## FlipKing

I'd love the chance sir, enter me in


----------



## Jranger

Please add my name to the list!!!! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Derek Edge

Please put my name in Mr. Tabor.  Thanks!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Please add me to the list, and thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## pse hunter

Please add my name to the list and Merry Christmas


----------



## worminator

That is going to be one fine looking knife.

Please add my name.


----------



## slip

Please add my name also. Thank you and Merry Christmas.


----------



## DirtyWorks

Wow Raleigh count me in!  This is awesome. By new years I will have only a one in 16000 chance but I feel lucky!


----------



## Nugefan

Andy Gurley


----------



## hold em hook

Add me plz sir


----------



## rydert

count me in. Thanks Mr. Tabor


----------



## VOLS24

Please add me to the list.
Thanks


----------



## Tripple_D

Please add me. Thanks Raleigh


----------



## Bitteroot

I never win anything,, but add me anyway...This is great gesture on your part.. Thanks so much for what you do here!


----------



## huntinstuff

I have admired your work from the outside for some time now. Add me to the list please sir. You do beautiful work. Thank you for the opportunity.  

Merry Christmas to you and your family!:decorate:


----------



## serving1Lord

I would love to have an opportunity to own one of your masterpieces. Please add me. Thanks


----------



## Fly Rod

Thanks for the opportunity! Count me in.....


----------



## BriarPatch99

Thanks for the offer.... I'm in ...


----------



## southgaoriginal

would love a chance


----------



## CORNFED500

Add my name to the list thanks such a gracious person


----------



## Wycliff

Please enter me


----------



## manok

Very nice gesture, please add my name to the list.


----------



## "CB" 257

Not many people left around that would do something like this.I would love to have that chance.Thanks and hope you have a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.:decorate::candle:


----------



## Gaswamp

Raleigh your being very gracious ...I'd love to own that knife.  thanks bud.


----------



## Sugar Creek Camp

Would love a chance. 
Thanks


----------



## ginn68

Awesome. Throw my name in the hat.


----------



## mporter

would love to add this one to my collection


----------



## Resica

Please include me. Thank you.


----------



## jsimages

may god bless you and your family for the holidays. our country needs more people such as yourself thesedays, most folks are looking out for theirselves and not others. merry christmas and add my name to the hat. its people such as yourself that make the gon family such a great group


----------



## Triggerfinger_4

that should be a fine piece of art sir. please include me, and merry christmas!


----------



## huntseven

Please add my name.  Your knives are beautiful. Thanks for your generosity.


----------



## southwoodshunter

Will you please add me to your list also. Hope you and the Mrs's have a very Merry Christmas !!!


----------



## yelper43

Throw my name in the hat also. Thanks!


----------



## ted_BSR

Count me in! Thanks for your generosity!


----------



## ryano

I would like to be added too please.

Thank you!


----------



## Huntin Dad

please add me sir. Thanks!


----------



## pasinthrough

Please add me as well.  Those are the kind of knives that need blood on them to keep them in top working order!


----------



## ghost8026

*.*

me to


----------



## Highintheshoulder

Add me please


----------



## rob keck

add me please


----------



## onedude

enter me please. thanks for doing this.
onedude
Jn. 3:16


----------



## hogman3

*Please add me to the list.*

Thanks!


----------



## jgunnsmith

Nice knife.  Add me please.


----------



## GOoutdoors

would love the chance to win.  Thanks for doing this!


----------



## wranglerjoe1968

I would like to be entered please


----------



## 7mm REM MAG

In for the drawing.  Thank you.


----------



## bntgator

Wow put me in the drawing.


----------



## Hornet22

Plz add me too for the chance. Thank you and Merry Christmas.


----------



## 93yj242

93yj242  thank you for the opportunity


----------



## bigox911

Please enter bigox.  Thanks and Merry Christmas


----------



## mattech

Please add me, thanks!


----------



## R1150R

I sure would like to the lucky one.
Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and yours, Sir


----------



## moyehow

put me down.   
Thank you.


----------



## drandle

Thanks


----------



## Dash

Please add me.  Thanks


----------



## BuckFever1613

Please put me in the list of hopefuls. Thanks for the great opportunity


----------



## SneekEE

awsome, eye am in.


----------



## john.lee

Nice knife add me


----------



## badkarma

Add me too, please.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Put my name in the drawing, please.


----------



## blakely

Please count me in!


----------



## jaeger jr

Please add me to the list. Thank you.


----------



## 08f250sd

Add me please. Thanks for the opportunity for a chance at a beautiful knife.


----------



## gmoored88

throw my name in the hat too. please sir..


----------



## Arrowhead95

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Square_Dots

Please add me for a chance. Thanks and Merry Christmas to you.


----------



## dirtroad

Add my name,thanks


----------



## buckeyebunnyhunter

oh yea.i love knives. david j.huebner:swords:


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20

Put me in please


----------



## badcompany

im in
Scott Wright


----------



## droptine06

Oh my, heck yeah add me to please. Fantastic work! Merry Christmas!


----------



## fireman401

Put me in Raleigh!

Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## cornpile

Please put my name in the hat,Thanks for the chance


----------



## tgilbert

Count me in please.


----------



## Nicodemus

Oh yea, love that design! I`d like a chance at it too.


----------



## Harleybob

I would love to be included, Thank you.


----------



## Head East

Please include my name!

Thanks,

Mac


----------



## The Bell Man

Thanks.


----------



## TBurnham

Count me in on this one too.


----------



## no clever name

I'm in


----------



## Rick Alexander

*awesome - count me in too*

Great gesture - and Merry Christmas


----------



## dwhee87

Nice!


----------



## Big Mike

Very neighborly of you. Thanks for the opportunity. I'll roll the dice.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## wilber85

Please put my name in!


----------



## jkkj

me....


----------



## BEAN

Wow, awesome work of art, please include me in the drawing.


----------



## flintlock58

put me in thanks


----------



## TRACTORGUY

Please enter me in the drawing .


----------



## Bkeepr

Enter me too please!  thanks!


----------



## BradMyers

Thanks for the chance, Happy New Year.


----------



## 270wsm

*knife*

please enter me in the drawing


----------



## clumbsum

great looking knife , but that,s not suprising , i have a few great looking knives with tabor stamped on them , enter me in ,one more would be great , happy holidays to the family


----------



## sniper22

Could I get in the drawing please? Thank you


----------



## hollfire3

Please put me in also Mr Tabor thanks!


----------



## KissMyBass

ZACK HARNESS 

those are some amazing knives you have some real talent man please add me to the list sir


----------



## Yukon cornelius

Nice! Thanks for the opportunity and Merry Christmas! Count me in Please.


----------



## Bowbenderman

*Please put my name in the hat !*

Thank you for the chance Raliegh!  I just have a thing for knives an your knives are some of the very best:santaone:


----------



## JDBrown

Another great looking blade, please put my nane in.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke

Your a very generous man Raleigh. Please add my name to the pool. Thanks.


----------



## kfoskey

Put me in. Thanks!


----------



## ditchdoc24

Awesome knives! Please add my name to the list and thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## blackwater622

beutiful knives. please enter me. happy new years


----------



## carver

Thanks for your kindness Raleigh,Jerry


----------



## gdog25

Please put my name in your hat.


----------



## ratherbefishin

Count me in and thanks


----------



## dmedd

Count me in please! :jump:


----------



## HALOJmpr

Please count me in Raleigh!  Beautiful work and generosity!


----------



## BkBigkid

simply awesome. 
Thank  you and happy Holidays 

Brian


----------



## Backwoodsman

Thank you for your kindness.  Please enter me in the drawing.

Sincerely, 

Mark T.


----------



## artz

Great ! add me please !


----------



## davidhelmly

Please ad me to the want list!! Thanks


----------



## jbrooker

Jbrooker


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

count me in.  thanks


----------



## cch0830

C.J. Holmes

Thank you


----------



## foxdawg

*please*

add me to the list fine sir, i just happen to need a good turkey knife!. thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## JRW

Beautiful work.  Please enter me also.


----------



## tcbravesman

Great Work! Add me also


----------



## Matt A

Very nice,please count me in!


----------



## Gasbag

I would love the opportunity to win such a fine knife.  Please include me in the drawing.


----------



## TBurnham

Could ya please toss my name in as well?


----------



## Jeff C.

Don't remember if I already posted or not  but add me please, and thank you very much!!!


----------



## whenders

Please include me.


----------



## papaz

*give away*

Please add me also and thanks for your generosity!


----------



## Roswell Bowhunter

Beautiful knife RT! Please add me.

Thanks.


----------



## Mangler

Thanks for the opportunity! Please include me in the drawing!


----------



## one_shot

add me please


----------



## 300rum

Add me Please!!!!!!


----------



## groundhawg

Thank you for this chance.  Please add my name to your drawing.


----------



## donald-f

please add my name in drawing.


----------



## synack

Beautiful! Add me to the drawing, thank you.


----------



## secondseason

Beautiful!!!  Thank you for the opportunity and please add my name to the drawing.


----------



## sothunfried

i'd like to be entered too.
what a great looking knife!


----------



## Pop

*put me in please*

I have been an admirer of your work for some time. Hope to be able to meet you one day. Have a great and happy new year

Pop


----------



## hav2hunt

Count me in & Thanks.


----------



## virgil

please enter my name in the drawing. thanks  virgil


----------



## marlin

Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## JCR

Great work, please add me to the list.


----------



## bracefxr

Thank you for your kindness...please enter me....


----------



## bevins587

Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## GOoutdoors

Please add me!  thanks!


----------



## doates

Add me. Thank You sir


----------



## garnede

Thanks for the giveaway, please enter me too.


----------



## grum man

I'm in. Thanks.


----------



## sharpeblades

The "WINNER" is ???????? ****  scottypp ****  Congratulations send me a PM with your shipping info.


----------

